
Microsoft Has 'All the Pieces' for Its Ad Business - brett
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=anZBKa7.MM.Y&refer=home
======
brett
_We have all of the pieces we need to move forward'' and be one of the top ad
platforms, Yusuf Mehdi, Microsoft's chief advertising strategist, said today
at a Goldman Sachs Internet conference in Las Vegas when asked about an
acquisition of Yahoo._

Microsofts say the darnedest things.

------
run4yourlives
methinks it would have been a lot cheaper just to build ms-ad sense from
scratch.

